# Anyone got an Islabike for sale 20"



## Donna (23 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

My son is 7 in a few weeks, he is very small for his age and is desperate to have gears on his bike. Im aware of the Beinn 20 Islabike, which are £220, a bit more than I can pay right now.

Ive searched the internet and it seems they dont go on sale second hand anywhere, surely "SOMEONE" must have grown out of one ha ha

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Donna (23 Jun 2010)

oh dear, just noticed the "for sale, wanted" sections


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Jun 2010)

My 7 year old is on the 24" already. Very difficult to source these second hand. I sold a 20" at Christmas and it went for more than I bought it for (retail price went up in the meantime). 

I know these seem like a lot of money, but you always get a good return when you sell them, if they are looked after.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2010)

I've already dropped hints to my friends that I'm interested in buying their 26" Islabikes off them when their children out grow them (especially one that I know has hardly been riden at all!).... I'm hoping I get 2 years out of our current 24" bike - I like them. Saw several tackling the longer rides on Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride at the weekend. My son was 8 and a half and only just fitted the 24" son Chris - your son is obviously a lot taller than mine! (who isn't tall for his age).


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2010)

Yeah I've still got one of the Kona's, pictured below. I do have an Isla as well but I don't think he'll be out of it 'till the end of the year. What are you going to use it for mostly, on the roads or off road because the Isla is better for roadwork but the Kona wins on trails.




It's had very little use and is in very good condition, a few minor marks and scratches. I can give you full details if you are interested. Looking for £100 for it.


----------



## Donna (29 Jun 2010)

hi guys, sorry for the delay, busy week lol

I took him to Halfords the other day, he currently has a 16" bike, (he is really small) and the 18" and 20" are just far too big for him. Ive tried loads of 20" bikes with different shaped frames so he can have gears, they are all too big.

I think the Islabike 20 small is his size??

Thanks anyway guys, he might have to wait for Santa, and see if he has grown at all!!


----------



## Donna (29 Jun 2010)

Crackle, if your Islabike is available at the end of the year, maybe it might fit him then?


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2010)

Donna, I bought mine before the small and large came in, so I don't know which one it corresponds to now but here it is next to the Kona to give you a comparison of size.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2010)

And a side view as well. Ignore the rusty chain, I've just renewed the transmission and all cables. It's a full time job maintaining the kids bikes.

When I do come to sell it, I'll advertise it on here.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2010)

Looking at it I would guess the small size looking at the height of the seat post clamp which appears to be below the height of the wheel - whereas the large 20 seems to have the clamp higher than the wheel. (That's purely looking at the bikes on the web-site and trying to guess from the head on view of your photo).

I have no idea whether that is the correct way to tell but I found out that whilst we were waiting for our youngest to grow into an Apollo 20 that he could fit on other 20" bikes due to this difference. In the end we gave up and bought a Giant 20" instead.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2010)

Ah you cross posted whilst I was typing ... I would definitely say the small one looking at the side image.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2010)

Though the reach looks longer than the Kona frame in that photo ...


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2010)

It is I think. The Kona has a short wide reach as it's modelled on their bigger downhill bikes.


----------



## Donna (29 Jun 2010)

brill, looks ideal, the lower bar, will be good for him. Will keep an eye out on here, thanks


----------



## GordonB (30 Jun 2010)

Donna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My son is 7 in a few weeks, he is very small for his age and is desperate to have gears on his bike. Im aware of the Beinn 20 Islabike, which are £220, a bit more than I can pay right now.
> 
> ...



From the age of 7 my son, who is also a tiddler, had a Specialized Hot Rock exactly the same as this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Childrens-20-...d=ViewItem&pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2eae097d1d and it worked very well for him. He's 11 now and only just grown into the 24" wheel version of the same bike, although what he really wants is a 24" wheel quality road bike, which are even more difficult to source at a reasonable price. The Hot Rock is easier to find secondhand than the Islabike and I can certainly recommend it (but get rid of the chain guide rollers just behind the chainwheel, they are noisy and not necessary).

Gordon


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2010)

On a similiar vein the Trek MT60 is nice, We've got one which is too knackered to sell on but it's been brilliant. Here's a nice one onEbay


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2010)

Crackle looking for something for Luke at the moment he s comming up on 6. Interested to read you comments on the suitability, as I was going to get him an islabike even though most of his riding will be off road. Could you elaborate a little more as to why the trek would be better is it not a lot heavier? Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2010)

Don't get me wrong the Islabike has been great but it came up short when we were living in Scotland and riding some of the trails around Glen Nevis. The geometry is just wrong for anything beyond forest type roads. My older son was able to jump his Trek and ride it down some fairly bumpy terrain but the Isla didn't have the handling for that. To be fair it's probably not designed for that but if by off road you mean forest tracks and well surfaced trails, it's absolutely fine, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it and you can wave goodbye to him up hills.

The Trek is heavier but not so heavy as to make it a chore to ride, in fact it's not bad and has been a great all round bike. It's certainly had plenty of abuse and stood up to most of it. Glen Nevis finished off the front suspension though. It's also highly adjustable in terms of reach and pedals. There are two pedal positions on the cranks and the stem rotates backwards to shorten the reach, though the new ones look different, so you'd have to check that out. Because of that he's had it from 7 to 12, though I'm really pushing it making him ride it now as he can ride my bike.

I like both of them but f I was forced to choose, I'd say the Trek is the most flexible and more all round capable. The Kona by the way is similar to the Trek but less good on the road but it's a lot cooler than both in kids eyes.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2010)

Sorry, yes got confused,its the Kona I was interested in and I know what your saying about coolness Luke s only been going 3 weeks but he s allready flying. And to be honest if I bought the Isla back I think he d be dissapointed. (He s already eyeing up my Scott endorphin saying thats the one he wants to race).

He s not that strong yet obviously, but every day when he comes home from school he s riding round our woods. The thing he s got at the moment is a single speed handmedownsteel BSO.There s some pics of him on the its lukey thread in the cafe. What doya reckon do you think the Kona would be suitable (he s a bit small but he s game) and spends alot of time riding out of the saddle. Would be interested to know what the minium saddle to ground height is. Many thanks.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2010)

I shall check when I get back. I have to go and watch youngest's sons school production of Willy Wonka now  Are you far from the Wirral? You could come and compare all three bikes.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2010)

Unfortunatley 100 miles south of you else I dbe round like a shot.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jul 2010)

Not that I know of, why?


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jul 2010)

> I bought Tim's other Kona, and my scouse cousin picked it up for me. The only trouble is it's still sitting in his shed


----------



## summerdays (5 Jul 2010)

> Have you seen this Donna?



That's a 24" bike and if he is a small 7 yo it will be too big unfortunately I would have thought.


----------



## Donna (7 Jul 2010)

Sorry guys, its a shame i dont get a notification of a post. I dont think the 20" one would have fit him. His current bike is a 16" BMX, thanks User re the Carrera but we tried a carrera one at Halfords and the only one that fits him is a Carrera 16".


----------



## urbanfatboy (7 Jul 2010)

I'm a bit lost now. Does someone still have a 20" bike for sale? If so how much?


----------

